# Ways to know the status of your appliaction.



## y11 (Apr 7, 2011)

What are the ways to know what is the progress of your application and how long would it take?


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

If you are offshore when applying, they usually ask you to do medicals when the have established a genuine relationship. This is also when police checks may be requested to. The last step is asking for an AoS if needed.

This is what the order seems to be, so don't take it as an iron-clad order of events.


----------



## MArk Harrison (May 31, 2011)

aussiegirl said:


> If you are offshore when applying, they usually ask you to do medicals when the have established a genuine relationship. This is also when police checks may be requested to. The last step is asking for an AoS if needed.
> 
> This is what the order seems to be, so don't take it as an iron-clad order of events.


Hi Aussiegirl, My fiance and i applied for her visa in august, we recieved a letter from our appointed CO asking for medicals and stating that no interview was required at this time.... i know every caseis a case by case basis and there is no set order, but would it be safe assuming we have passed the initial stages and are now waiting on the mediclas and finace parts of the application, or is there still other stages that come after this?

thanks for your help


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi Mark,

From my experience of the whole thing, they assess the relationship first and if there are any doubts about this they ask for more proof, like bills and the like. So, it would seem they have ruled that you are in a genuine relationship. 

Now, once the medicals are done, they'll be assessed by HOC in Australia. This could take anywhere up to 6 weeks or so. My husband's medicals were assessed back in August, but the CO still says grant may not come until the end of the year. 

I assume the last thing they are doing is the financial assessment. I'm not sure where character comes, but if you supplied police checks upfront and they haven't asked for a form 80 yet, you're probably over that hurdle too.

Let me know if you hear anything more from your CO. I'm going insane from all the waiting but my husband is staying super calm and thinks we'll get it before Christmas. We were given a 9 month waiting time, so who knows!


----------



## lokman (Oct 18, 2011)

What is character assessment?


----------



## lokman (Oct 18, 2011)

Guys reply plz who knws,i lodged 309 partner visa application,we finished n we have aos accepted but they say theres character assessment:-( we are soo stressed.


----------



## MArk Harrison (May 31, 2011)

lokman said:


> Guys reply plz who knws,i lodged 309 partner visa application,we finished n we have aos accepted but they say theres character assessment:-( we are soo stressed.


Character assesment is your police clearance certificates and perhaps form 80... basically making sure that the person is a safe addition to australian society.... I wouldnt worry unless your partner has a criminal records, it can take a bit of time especially if you are froma high risk country and they need to do furhter checking, however unless he.she has done something wrong in the past there shouldnt be an issue


----------



## lokman (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanx,i had an offence but I wasnt guilty n my pcs are clear,ive an australian wife n she s pregnant,im a gp studied in ukraine n there I had dis conviction,would any st declaration frm embassy of ukraine dat im not bad character help?


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

From what I've been told, if you have anything on your criminal record (I, myself, have 3 counts of writing bad checks) then it's a good idea to fill out a Form 80. I say it's better to have given them too much than not enough.


----------



## lokman (Oct 18, 2011)

Thnx,ill do it,if I have nafin on my pc wat r they guna check? I wrote everything that happend with me. Does it take long? My wife is pregnant,we wana go there,mmm. Hope soon we will.


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

If a form 80 is required, it's not checked by DIAC. This form goes to ASIO for a full background security check i.e. they want to make sure you are not a threat to Australia in the form terrorist links or sympathies etc.

That's not to say they think you are a threat just because they ask for the form 80. But, unfortunatley if you come from an area of the world involved in all of the political and religious unrest going on, then there is a strong possibility you would be asked for one.


----------



## lokman (Oct 18, 2011)

They done it,ive a security check clearance already frm asio n they asked 4 aos n we done it but now they are lookin da character assessment:-( its crazy to wait dis much.


----------



## lokman (Oct 18, 2011)

Does anybody knows how long does it take?


----------



## MArk Harrison (May 31, 2011)

lokman said:


> Does anybody knows how long does it take?


There is no way of knowing that. This is not published and will also be taken as a case by case basis... unfortunatly you just have to sit tight... there is apparantly a backlog at ASIO and cases can vary between a few months and quite a long time (how sure i dont know)

My Fiance is from a high risk country and so we are all in the same boat.


----------



## lokman (Oct 18, 2011)

What is nccc? Please help


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

What exactly are you referring too? There are a lot of meanings from this one acronym, so I can't give you a clearer answer until you clarify things more.


----------



## ahamid (Oct 11, 2011)

Security Check --- any idea for Bangladeshi national? 6 months or 1 year or ....

I guess my application is under security check!!!


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

As Mark and I have said, ASIO is handling it and they are dealing with a backlog of checks.

Being from Bangladesh, it might take quite a long time, maybe 9 months, possibly a year or more, so prepare for a lenghty wait. That way, if you have it mind it will take a long time, you won't be continually worried about it.


----------



## worried84 (Jun 2, 2011)

aussiegirl said:


> As Mark and I have said, ASIO is handling it and they are dealing with a backlog of checks.
> 
> Being from Bangladesh, it might take quite a long time, maybe 9 months, possibly a year or more, so prepare for a lenghty wait. That way, if you have it mind it will take a long time, you won't be continually worried about it.


Hi i'm currently in the same state. CO asked for form80 and they said they cant say how long it might take to do the Character and National security check. Any idea how long it is taking these days? Btw im living in Singapore for the last 5 years, shouldn't that be a positive point!

-Worried84


----------



## downundervisa (Nov 29, 2011)

There's no such thing as a progress report. They'll contact you to acknowledge receipt of your application, and if they need something, or when the visa is granted. Otherwise you won't hear a word. If your application is sound, it will be granted in due time. Don't try to speed things up, because every single application is high-priority to the applicant. There's nothing you can do to make yours stand out.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

aussiegirl said:


> If a form 80 is required, it's not checked by DIAC. This form goes to ASIO for a full background security check i.e. they want to make sure you are not a threat to Australia in the form terrorist links or sympathies etc.
> 
> That's not to say they think you are a threat just because they ask for the form 80. But, unfortunatley if you come from an area of the world involved in all of the political and religious unrest going on, then there is a strong possibility you would be asked for one.


Hi Aussiegirl. My CO told me she was ready to grant my PMV, 3 weeks after I lodged it but said that my application had to go through some checks from an external agency. My concern is that, if the form 80 plays a big part in this, i am wondering why my CO sent it back to me together with the german police certificate when she sent me back my relationship evidence.


----------



## voebe (Apr 15, 2011)

Gerrywins said:


> Hi Aussiegirl. My CO told me she was ready to grant my PMV, 3 weeks after I lodged it but said that my application had to go through some checks from an external agency. My concern is that, if the form 80 plays a big part in this, i am wondering why my CO sent it back to me together with the german police certificate when she sent me back my relationship evidence.


Because its not the form itself. It is the information in the form that may guide the nature and extent the security checks will go.Which I gather by now DIAC has in some centralised system that then send information to ASIO.

ASIO requires information from other agencies like itself all over the world to do a complete security check. The time in which these checks are completed depends on where you are from and where you have lived. 
For example gaining information about a US citizen who has lived in the US all their lives will be much quicker (they just ask the FBI and CIA) than getting information from a person who has lived in a high risk country (longer still if its in the middle east).

All australian visas actually involve two seperate processes.DIAC has nothing to do and definitely cant speed up what happens at ASIO 

(Please note I really am not an expert, no one really knows what goes on at ASIO. It is the intelligence agency so they're not really broadcasting the nature of their work  )


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

voebe said:


> Because its not the form itself. It is the information in the form that may guide the nature and extent the security checks will go.Which I gather by now DIAC has in some centralised system that then send information to ASIO.
> 
> ASIO requires information from other agencies like itself all over the world to do a complete security check. The time in which these checks are completed depends on where you are from and where you have lived.
> For example gaining information about a US citizen who has lived in the US all their lives will be much quicker (they just ask the FBI and CIA) than getting information from a person who has lived in a high risk country (longer still if its in the middle east).
> ...


Thanks alot for your reply Voebe.


----------



## fmikael (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey All,
I received an email from my CO, a week after submitting my proof of 3 years relationship with medicals police records form 80 and all, saying that they will undergo a charachter check, i am from a low risk country, as i read previously, this means that they acknowladge that our relationship is geniuin, we were worried as we did not live together, but we both flew allot to meet each other ( being a flight attendent have its benifits)

Now as my partner recently got a job with the Aussi governament, he had to undergo a security check,.he was asked of corse about hi maritial status,.and of corse i had to provide him with all my details, a month ago ( before submitting our papers) he got the security clearance, and I am assuming that we both have been checked, does anyone think that the check that I will undergo with the Immi is the same from what previously my Partner gone through? Should'nt this clearance that he got, speed up our processe?
Its hard to stay away from.soneone you love, and this wait is hard, but I am lucky to see him ( until we are together ) once a month at least.
Good luck to all


----------



## cielo_bd (Sep 16, 2012)

ahamid said:


> Security Check --- any idea for Bangladeshi national? 6 months or 1 year or ....
> 
> I guess my application is under security check!!!


It must,last month my CO told i must under go check, I think it is bcoz i am a mail applicant, Normally brides r fresh then grooms.

My wife is a Australian and i m from Bangladesh.Its really painful not to meet my wife.5 month has gone....... i m so sad.


----------



## cielo_bd (Sep 16, 2012)

ahamid said:


> Security Check --- any idea for Bangladeshi national? 6 months or 1 year or ....
> 
> I guess my application is under security check!!!


Sir, ur last post was in sept12, what is ur status now? u got visa? i have seen many people post in this forum while they waiting for visa, but when they get ot they just gone.

plz let others know ur story. what happen and how happen,

tks


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

what does "ASIO" stand for?


----------



## nitrous (Dec 19, 2012)

rhodered said:


> what does "ASIO" stand for?


Australian Security Intelligence Organisation


----------



## cielo_bd (Sep 16, 2012)

ahamid said:


> Security Check --- any idea for Bangladeshi national? 6 months or 1 year or ....
> 
> I guess my application is under security check!!!


Mine too.....hihihihih.....


----------



## cielo_bd (Sep 16, 2012)

ahamid said:


> Security Check --- any idea for Bangladeshi national? 6 months or 1 year or ....
> 
> I guess my application is under security check!!!


Sir, i see ur post on 2011, what happen to u ? i want to know bacus i m in same possision as u now.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

*cielo_bd*, this is the second old thread you've bumped today to ask a poster who has not been on in months or years a question.

Most people are not going to have their settings set up in such a way that they get an e-mail each time anyone responds to a thread they posted in. (Some will, of course, but most regular posters turn this option off due to an influx of e-mails). If they have not been on the forum for months or even years, chances that they will see your post are _not_ good, and to keep bumping the thread just to ask them to respond over and over again is pointless and just brings outdated and possibly now incorrect (due to the passage of time) information to the top where readers could potentially be confused and think it's current if they don't notice the dates.

May I suggest you send the person a private message instead if it's someone who you'd really like to hear from? I imagine more people probably leave e-mail notifications for private messages ON, so chances are at least somewhat greater that they'll see it. They still may have changed e-mail address, or may just delete the e-mail without looking at it, but you'd have more of a chance than just bumping an old thread.

Thanks.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Dear all,

please find the following website to ease you guys to check the status:-

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

hope this helps


----------



## csoa (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey all,
We lodged our application last week to the Madrid office so just wondering how long after sending it do you receive an initial response that the application has been received? Is it usually done by email or do you receive something by post?


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

They sent me an email 6 days later saying they recieved it and asking for medicals and FBI check


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

nemesis said:


> Dear all,
> 
> please find the following website to ease you guys to check the status:-
> 
> ...


This is useful if you applied for a visa online.
For those who submitted a paper visa, I think it's just a matter of waiting to receive a communication from DIAC.
There is a link to check progress, from the South African website. My fiance's visa was granted weeks ago, but the website still says "_Dear Applicant, your visa application has been received at the Australian High Commission and is currently being processed_"

Depends on how these services are maintained it seems.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

rhodered said:


> They sent me an email 6 days later saying they recieved it and asking for medicals and FBI check


It took them three weeks to acknowledge our application and that was only after I called the Americas help line and asked them to!

Kttykat


----------

